# Mass producing NTs



## Tezcatlipoca (Jun 6, 2014)

We need a streamlined mass production process for creating NTs. 

Formula 1: take an N mate with sj or raise a rounds SJs usually produces an NTJ

Formula 2: take a ST woman mate with NT male.

Formula 3: exxp with exxp of two different cultures may create enxp

Formula 4: Take two intellectuals mate and sprinkle with math

Sfj mothers mated with N or IT 

Any other ideas?


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

ESxJ mothers tend to create xNxP firstborns.

But I dont really find use in mass creating NTs. Life would be so much more harder.


----------



## Nationstates (Jun 7, 2014)

Tzara said:


> ESxJ mothers tend to create xNxP firstborns.
> 
> But I dont really find use in mass creating NTs. Life would be so much more harder.


Especially if the majority of the NTs were INTJs. Imagine, everyone would be complaining and analyzing each other and not actually getting any work done...


----------



## Tzara (Dec 21, 2013)

Nationstates said:


> Especially if the majority of the NTs were INTJs. Imagine, everyone would be complaining and analyzing each other and not actually getting any work done...


Eeehh.. not sure. I mean the complaining and not getting anything done sounds more INTP to me ^^.


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Esfj mother + INTJ father = ENTP


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

Genetics aren't the only factor, you would have to control the environment they developed in.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Common core, it's centered on creating at least Ns which imo is good enough  I mean be honest would you rather have an NF or an S haha jk but for real common core is very N centered


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Common core, it's centered on creating at least Ns which imo is good enough  I mean be honest would you rather have an NF or an S haha jk but for real common core is very N centered


hmmmm maybe


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Theology said:


> hmmmm maybe


Its already in place the standards reinforce N characteristics like instead of knowing about this event say Boston tea party they will learn why it and why it's important kinda encouraging like thinking deeper than surface idk my speech teacher was a fanatic and explained it


----------



## Theology (Apr 2, 2014)

Michaelthemessiah97 said:


> Its already in place the standards reinforce N characteristics like instead of knowing about this event say Boston tea party they will learn why it and why it's important kinda encouraging like thinking deeper than surface idk my speech teacher was a fanatic and explained it


Yes, but if they are an S, they are my workers.


----------



## michaelthemessiah (Jun 28, 2014)

Well why not have workers with N tendencies


----------



## shameless (Apr 21, 2014)

I said my parents were...

ISTJ
+
ENFP
=
INTP
hehe

Anyways maybe to create an NT parents need to be a variation.


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

Tezcatlipoca said:


> Any other ideas?


A deadly virus targeting non-genuine Ns ?

Father : IntP
Mother : iNFj


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

My parents:
ESTP father 6w7
ISFJ mother 2w1 (yes, my mom is the devil)


----------



## Solrac026 (Mar 6, 2012)

IDontThinkSo said:


> A deadly virus targeting non-genuine Ns ?
> 
> Father : IntP
> Mother : iNFj


Lol, agreed. The best bet wouldn't be to mass produce NTs; it would be to use NT knowledge to find a way to, uh.... keep non-N population "under control".


----------



## Southgrove (Apr 29, 2014)

Double post


----------



## Southgrove (Apr 29, 2014)

Theology said:


> Esfj mother + INTJ father = ENTP


Based on my highly scientific *clears throat* research (based on one person) this seems legit. My friend is ENTP and her mother is ESFJ and father INTJ. 

Although I can't find any logical explaination to this really. 

Fe Si Ne Ti + Ni Te Fi Se = Ne Ti Fe Si

So the ENTP would get the same functions as its ESFJ-mother (except in a different order) which means that the ENTP would also have its INTJ-father's functions (in the same order), except inverted. 

This means that the ENTP would get all of his or her functions from his or her mother, but the order they come in would be the same as the father's (except inverted). What would be the explaination to this?

One explanation could be that Ne is more dominant than Ni, if we assume that congnitive functions work the same way as dominant and recessvie genes. But why would Ne be more dominant it? The are as many Ne-user types as Ni-users , and extroverted primary functions being more dominant does not make sense either, since there are more people with introverted types than extroverted. This explaination makes no sense. 

Does it have something to do with shadow functions? Is there any other explaination?


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

I'm wondering why you would want to. More NTs = Less competitive advantage for each NT.


----------



## lemonfries (Jul 13, 2014)

That is a good point^ it's every man for themself! :')


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I want NT kids.

MY PARENTS: *EN*F*J*(mom) + IS*TJ*(dad) - divorced, messy, toxic marriage, abusive etc.
I AM: ENTJ (first born)
MY BROTHER: INFP

*Analysis*: Seems like my sibling and I each got an E and an I. We both got mom's N which is why conversation is a lot better between the three of us. I got my father's T, while bro got my mother's F. Both parents are Js which, I became. But my brother who is an F, is a P (unlike any of us).

My brother and I also get along very well. We are very close, though we almost share the complete opposite in opinions. We are able to get to the root of all disagreements by exploring the base factors that differ (usually morality, individual definitions etc).

*Application/Evaulation*: It seems to me that if a set of parents have differing traits, children inherit it 50/50. When it comes to N/S traits, it will likely follow the parent who rears the children more closely. If the parents share the same trait, the first born likely adopts it, while the younger takes the opposite trait.

*Synthesis*: My husband is my shadow (ISFP). So if I follow my proposed hypothesis:

ENTJ + ISFP

Children: 
- Can be equally E or I.
- I will have to be close to my children in the early developing years, while my husband can take the bigger share later on in life (when more patience is required), to formulate NT development.
- First born may be more J, second may be more P.


----------



## lemonfries (Jul 13, 2014)

My parents are both ENTJs 

ENTJ + ENTJ = Uhhh...

I have three siblings. All of which have different types as well. 

INTP (oldest brother)
ENTJ (me)
ESTJ (little sister)
ESFP (little brother) 

My oldest brother and I get along the best. Which makes sense since our personality types are compatible. He used to be an extrovert, but that was when there was less children and he got more attention. 

We both became N's because our whole lives our mother raised us on worst case scenario situations, which is why we both overthink EVERYTHING. 

I became an ENTJ due to the fact that I started spending more time with both my parents. I'm a J because I am very clean and organized, which also came from my parents. They'd never leave me alone till everything was spotless. 

Which leads to my sister...I had to share a room with her, and would not stand the room to be messy. Therefore, making her a J. 

My little brother is the most different out of all of us due to the fact that he is the youngest. Which means, was picked on more and since he was the last child, he could get away with more things, causing him to be a feeler. 

My parents were always overprotective though, which caused me to be like them, but in a different way. I don't exactly know how to express what I'm saying at the moment, but I do not feel that I would want two ENTJs as parents because..well, while I do love thinking, is it possible to have a family of too much thinking? 


Not bad though, 4/6 NT's? I think we did pretty well on mass producing


----------



## Math geek (Jul 23, 2014)

I don't patricularly like the idea of my type being more common. I like the idea of life becoming more complicated, though. I mean, not socially. Social rules are not funny. I just mean, school type things. Jokes. Puzzles...


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Less NT's more robot armies. Conquer the world then have faction battles where INTJs invade ENTJ fortresses.


----------

